# A different kind of bird.



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought you folks might enjoy these.....

Sage Grouse

http://www.slide.com/r/wC68O4Xgsz8q...ion=TICKER_ITEM_CLICK&ciid=576460752712085278


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh and a "lek" is the term for the Sage Grouse breeding grounds.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Stunning!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

